# 81 Datsun 210 Hatchback



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Wow a datsun forum here again.

I have an 81 210, I bought it for $450.00 it was beat to hell. I've replaced nearly everything, and am now working on getting the body straight,fixing dents and killing rust before repainting.

have an old pic.









old pics of repairs.
A few more older pics

It now has a weber 32/34 DGAV carb on an A15. 15" tires, Koni adjustable dampers on the rear, kyb agx on the front (for now), Improved exhaust. New everything. Soon to have 280zx brakes on the front and a new tranny + centerforce clutch w/ lightned flywheel.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

wow thats crazy looking I like it. I have never seen one of those before not even at the yards.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's the bastard child of a 210 and 200sx.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

That thing is great. When I was little, we had a Datsun 210 wagon I believe ? My parents had bought it brand new. It was a cool little car. The one thing I can remember about it was that it backfired a lot and at night the flash lit up the back of the car.... :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i need to take some new pics of the little car. it's moving along pretty well. the paint looks like hell now. I thought it would be fun to strip it down to metal and re primer it and everything, fix rusty spots and terrible bondo work.
new pic


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

That thing is just begging for a 13B rotary swap in there! Or at least a L20B. Those old pushrod Datsun engines don't have alot of power potential. The 210's I believe are the only Datsun models to use a pushrod 4 in the 70's. A good source for a L18 or L20 would be an old 620 pickup, or 610/710 sedan or wagon. Then again, a KA24DE or SR20DET may fit in there as well......


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm thinking i may put a e15t in there. Yes it will work.

yay' stripped and primered the hood. stripped all the paint on the rear end too.

the front axle from a 720 pickup has a desirable LSD  i need one of those.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> the front axle from a 720 pickup has a desirable LSD  i need one of those.


Unfortunately, they never has LSD's from the factory. They are available, but not cheap.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Unfortunately, they never has LSD's from the factory. They are available, but not cheap.


 maybe i misunderstood. I think what i mean was that the 720 axle will take the LSD from a r190 or r200 diff (don't remember which too much paint stripper and beer n m brain at the moment). as opposed to the wimpy r150a diff that the 310 has from the factory.

that car is making me crazy. I was trying to reprimer the hood today and i made a big mess. I put the primer on too thick and it started cracking  so i'll have to strip the hood again and try again. how does earl scheib paint a car for $300? I spent over $100 just on paint stripper. At least I got the rocker panels coated with cold galvenizing spray and rubber undercoat maybe monday i'll primer those and give the sparkly black paint another go. yay for krylon! I tried dark metallic bronze but it just looks too brown, I was surprised if you use the sandable automotive primer and sand it smooth and spray a top coat of some sort of color and wet sand that it actually makes a durable finish. I always thought spray paint was perpetually going to be scraped by fingernails and such.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> maybe i misunderstood. I think what i mean was that the 720 axle will take the LSD from a r190 or r200 diff (don't remember which too much paint stripper and beer n m brain at the moment). as opposed to the wimpy r150a diff that the 310 has from the factory.


Sorry to hear the body repairs are giving you headaches.  

Not to knit pick, but the 210's [a.k.a. B310's] have an H150 differential. They are a solid rear axle. The R-series diffs are from IRS equipped vehicles, like the early 510, Z-cars, and some S12 200SX's.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Sorry to hear the body repairs are giving you headaches.
> 
> Not to knit pick, but the 210's [a.k.a. B310's] have an H150 differential. They are a solid rear axle. The R-series diffs are from IRS equipped vehicles, like the early 510, Z-cars, and some S12 200SX's.


I think i was tired...
according to my research:
Reportedly, the easy LSD upgrade for a 1200 is to use a Datsun 6/720 (pickup) front axle assembly. ( maybe those never had LSD here, its still a stronger diff )

I think i was thinking of the h165 or h190, didn't know there were h's and r's


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Hatch Louver*

I scored this new one on ebay for $65! Some like it some don't, It's an 80's thing I guess.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I dont know I wouldnt personally put one on. But I do like them. They give the car that 80's look. But then again the look of somebodies face when your burning them on the street and all they see is the louvered panel would have to be priceless.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, more painting done.









Got a rare passengers side mirror.









Re finished the tail lights.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Lookin' good.  

What did you do to the taillights, replace them or poilsh them up?

Where'd you score that rally side mirror from?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> that car is making me crazy. I was trying to reprimer the hood today and i made a big mess. I put the primer on too thick and it started cracking  so i'll have to strip the hood again and try again. how does earl scheib paint a car for $300? I spent over $100 just on paint stripper.


One word: Volume


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> What did you do to the taillights, replace them or poilsh them up?
> 
> Where'd you score that rally side mirror from?


tail lights:
Take em apart - gut em - take out the metal things - get all the old glue out of the grooves - use steel wool to polish the plastic, it makes it 'matte' but looks very nice (you could polish i suppose) . CLEAN WITH 409!!! - Then Mask the lens, use krylon fusion ( paint for plastics ) - respray black surround - spray inside of back part metallic silver - use silicone to bond lens and back part together ( makes em watertight ) - then put a fat ring of silicone around where the old rubber seal was - let it sit till the silicone is cured - re attach to car. If you're not using led bulbs then leave the metal reflectors in.

Mirror came from ebay. $20 I should sell the chrome drivers side one i found, they seem to go for more. ( i only have 1. )

Ebay has had many good 210 parts lately.

I got a black dash cover thingy  looks like an OEM Black dash now.

lemme say... Krylon fusion paint and 409 cleaner rule.
I've been turning all my blue/green plastic trim black and it looks good.

409 is also an excellent pre-paint cleaner.

I gotta fix the dang carb's vacuum leak. Is it possible that the carb needs to be rebuilt and that's what's looking like a vacuum leak?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

bII said:


> One word: Volume


yeah, that and they don't strip your car down to bare metal.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*more paint!*

yay abit more painting done!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> yay abit more painting done!


Keep workin' on it. It's coming around nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Yay!! Very hard to get pedders springs for the 210!








very stiff rear springs and koni dampers!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im lovin it

keep the updates coming
be followin this one


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> Yay!! Very hard to get pedders springs for the 210!
> very stiff rear springs and koni dampers!


Cool!







Wow the rear springs look really tall for the 210's. Don't let this thread die. Keep it comin'!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

these springs are 1.5" lowering springs. the stock springs are 14" tall these are shorter than that, oddly enough, the rear end sits at the same height as before ( except that it doesn't rub the drivers side tire anymore. )

see pic of installed spring


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

More painting...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*still more paint!*

Passenger's door 
Only front fenders and air dam to paint!!

got the weber 32/36 rebuilt and now the car runs properly! What seats will fit in this car easily? I might just get a roll bar and then get some racing seats and harnesses since those are way more comfy.


















then i can get back to the e15et project 

remember when it used to look like this:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> What seats will fit in this car easily? I might just get a roll bar and then get some racing seats and harnesses since those are way more comfy.


Looks great B11sleeper.  Some one on the Dastun 210 club boards once mentioned something about KN13 [or was it N12?]Pulsar seats in a 210 I think. I don't think it was a bolt in though. Maybe going with racing seats would be best!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

might look into getting some s chasis seats to put in there migh tbe able to find a power one and pimp it. That is a nice looking datsun not many of those around. Can you put the IRS from the 200sx in it that would really compliment the E15et


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*cooler?*










cool oil is happy oil... Oil cooler zip-tied in place while I paint the grill.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Drivers side almost done!


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

that is quite the make over man. good job. i just wish you left a message on the forums for a 32 36 carb. i still got mine sitting around. haha. any way nice stuff.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

SVP5TEN said:


> that is quite the make over man. good job. i just wish you left a message on the forums for a 32 36 carb. i still got mine sitting around. haha. any way nice stuff.


D'oh! I've paid way too much for mine... I should have bought the redline kit, but i was young and stupid. It was going to go on my e16, but i got that turbo engine...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*almost done painting!!!*










woo hoo!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I just was looking over this thread it's amazing to see what I've done to that car in 1 year.

fixing the hatch and the scar on the rear drivers side  bondo dries too slow in the rain.

** hey why can't i edit my posts anymore???

*** what can i only edit them for some length of time?

**** My e15et thread I was able to edit them for months ( was that something special?? )


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i got this one answered in the general section.this thread 

Btw, You did amazing in a year on this car and still cant wait to see that E15et started and rolling 



B11sleeper said:


> I just was looking over this thread it's amazing to see what I've done to that car in 1 year.
> 
> fixing the hatch and the scar on the rear drivers side  bondo dries too slow in the rain.
> 
> ...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> I just was looking over this thread it's amazing to see what I've done to that car in 1 year.
> 
> fixing the hatch and the scar on the rear drivers side  bondo dries too slow in the rain.
> 
> ...


B11Sleeper, please continue to post about your 210 project here.  I haven't been working on mine lately, otherwise i would join you. I'd rather see the early Datsun car forum stay alive here. This is a much better format than the Yahoo 210 club forum, where you can't post pics with your text.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm almost done with it! how can that be...

I've got a complete noltec urathane bushings coming for it, should be done enough with painting and body work soon. Just gotta do coil overs and camber plates, new seats ( maybe carpet ) then I guess I should do that e15et thing so I can get the motor in the sunny 310 re-done.

Yahoo forums would be cool but I can't even post a url to a picture without it getting broken. Makes me crazy, I have some sort of picture of most of the body work and various other things.

I'm thinking that the sunny might get a propane conversion some day so I can avoid smogging it, then put a turbo on it with the propane system  Imagine the flames that would shoot out the exhaust then hehehe

It really needs a 200sx rear axle with disc brakes, and suppose I put those 280zx front brakes on too. ( ack! so much unsprung weight )


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> continue to post about your 210 project here.  I haven't been working on mine lately, otherwise i would join you.


Why haven't you been able to work on it lately?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> Why haven't you been able to work on it lately?


Oh, it's not that I haven't been _able_ to work on it lately, it's because I am currently fooling with my army of SE-R's, getting them ready for the upcoming Ice Racing season. :thumbup:


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

i could of sworn i saw a 210 look alike. looked just like yours. it was a neighbors down the street. so i came on to see if you lived in my area. but i was wrong. what a trip though. hahah.


----------



## NateDogg42087 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a 1980 Datsun 210 but i'm looking to do an engine swap for it cuz it has no power and it's an AT :thumbdwn: Anyone have any suggestions on a swap or mods i can do to the original?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

many good swaps, I suppose all of them are tricky. Some are easier than others. problem is you have to swap trannies too and that leads to needing a driveshaft made, which leads to needing a stronger rear axle... and so on.

get your A15 running well and get a manual, then maybe a weber 32/36 and other goodies. Most engine swaps are kinda heavy and make the car handle bad.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> Gget your A15 running well and get a manual, then maybe a weber 32/36 and other goodies. Most engine swaps are kinda heavy and make the car handle bad.


This may be going much further than you have in mind, but I have decided to build up my A15. They start out at 1488cc and I had mine bored 3mm over [.120"].







I also had the block decked .065" to achieve a deck height of 










I first heard about it from a Yahoo 210 club message board post from a member named Carlos, from Costa Rica. He said they race the 1608cc combination there, built with 79mm Subaru Justy pistons with A10 rods. I sourced four 79mm [1mm oversize] Subaru Justy pistons from my local Subaru dealer [remember: the Justy is a three cylinder engine- so I had to order four pistons and two three-cylinder ring sets]. Eddie Rattley was nice enought to sell me an NOS set of A10 rods, which I sent to my machine shop to have the small end bored and bronzed bushed to the Subaru's 18mm wrist pin. It turns out, that was all wrong, because upon the test assembly, the A10 rods were *way* too short. My fault, I should've checked everything beforehand and not taken Carlos' word for it about needing A10 rods for this combination. In any case the original A15 rods are all you need. I had them bronze bushed from their 19mm size down to the 18mm Subie size. Additionally, the small end of the rod needs to be narrowed as well, to fit properly in the Justy piston. The assembled shortblock looks like this:










In any case, besides the obvious gain in power from having the extra displacement, there are other advantages to boring these engines out 3mm. It is common knowledge that the larger the bore, the better a given cylinder head will flow. Boring an engine will also slightly raise the compression ratio as well. The downsides are that the engine may run a bit hotter. I'm not too worried about that. I'll get a larger radiator if need be. Here's how the engine looks installed in my '77 B210. The twin side draft intake is by Redline in Australia. The 40mm Dellorto carbs interfere with the LHD car's brake master cylinder. I have removed it and the booster and need to relocate them. I currently have the car stored for the winter and will get back working on it in the Spring.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

What great timing 
I just did something bad to the A15... I think it's got some sort of valve train problem. I was getting on the freeway i think I was going about 55 in second just shifted to third and then there was a ugly knocking, not detonation but like a valve keeper of something fell off. Blaah....

it's only on one cylinder (perhaps), didn't get hot, never lost oil pressure, I just drove it back and left it in my parking space for the night.

hmmm I just had head work done last year. I wonder what failed.

any spare A15's out there in need of a rebuild? I want to get one and put a fresh one in instead of this abused one with 270k miles.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

gah...

Apparently it's a problem in the bottom end.
No big surprise there. Lasted close to 270K on the stock bottom end, probably never overhauled.

What can I do in overhauling the bottom end to make it more fun? Will oversized bearings make it spin easier? I guess this is a good time to put in a nismo cam and those cool piston rings.

Sigh... it's only $$$ [ Do I need different rocker arms?]
OMG!! A12GX cam = $115!!

M-13001-H2300 Camshaft $114.30 ( A12GX cam )
M-13231-M0820 Valve Lifter $31.75 ( says "1" but I need "8" I wonder if that's a set of "8" or what... )

Who made those good piston rings? Anyone... Bueler...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> gah...
> 
> Apparently it's a problem in the bottom end.
> No big surprise there. Lasted close to 270K on the stock bottom end, probably never overhauled.
> ...


hold up there, buddy. PM me, and i'll give ya the number for my dad, he has (if you're interested) a highly NON-streetable A12 to the tune of about 200hp @ 10,500 rpm... needs a cam, carbys, and misc other stuffs. forged arias pistons, motorsports hi-port head (seriously worked), worked block (+.030, IIRC), other goodies, all fresh. you could try buying it from him, or sell him the 210.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, 10.5k rpm out of a pushrod motor? damn...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> hold up there, buddy. PM me, and i'll give ya the number for my dad, he has (if you're interested) a highly NON-streetable A12 to the tune of about 200hp @ 10,500 rpm... needs a cam, carbys, and misc other stuffs. forged arias pistons, motorsports hi-port head (seriously worked), worked block (+.030, IIRC), other goodies, all fresh. you could try buying it from him, or sell him the 210.


I would like an engine like that  This is my street car, so that engine is probably not for me. I found a place to get a remanufactured engine it's something like 1500 and they'll put the nismo cam in when they rebuild it. I'm serious about converting to propane though. It's fairly easy, then I'll be smog exempt


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*updates*

It's been rainy here lately so i've been doing bodywork as I can when it's dry.

here are some new pics:









finally started to use real bondo, not the glazing stuff, I'll probably regret not doing it right in the first place. But now I know better.

Check out the pic on the far right, remember when that was a big ugly scar...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Keep up the hard work B11sleeper, and you'll have that 210 looking great again.  

Nice to see you are sticking with the project and going full steam. :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's not too hard, I have too much experience plastering walls, so bondo's not too different. I'm still waiting on my new motor, thought I was going to get the a12gx cam, but it's NLA, so I'm going to just get a standard cam for now. Have about 1/2 of the propane conversion stuff now too. I miss this little car, my b11 is no fun to drive compared to this 210.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*got my replacment seats finally!!*

Sweet! $255 on ebay, should look nice  not i have to make em fit.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Keep up the hard work B11sleeper, and you'll have that 210 looking great again.
> 
> Nice to see you are sticking with the project and going full steam. :thumbup:


I almost gave up today...
There was some ugly rust behind the rear wheels at the bottom of the fender, and I thought I was going to loose my mind. So I got out the chassis nibbler and the ball peen hammer and cut out the worst part and pounded the metal in a little then backed the hole with tape and started slapping bondo on it. I impress myself sometimes, I think it will actually work and look decent. 

But then I also had the paint of the passenger door self destruct. Apparently Rustoleum Cold galvenizing spray and auto primer and the spray paint didn't get along very well and I was able to peel large areas of paint off the door, I think I put the galvenizing spray on too thick, becausesome of it is still bonded well.
I'll post a pic of that so you can all laugh at me 

Some days it seems like I'm not getting any further on this, I get nearly all of one part done and then i'm like wouldn't it be fun to fix this little ding and then it gets all involved.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i know wath you means ... ihad made a couple error like that in the past year like cutting my bondo scratch filler with thinner rather than acetone... making it wouldnt dry at all after that, scraped all the **** bondo off ... that did piss me off like you couldnt imagine lol.. now car looks like shit but, well ill be starting body work school in maybe 2 or 3 months than i should be able to redo it all again for school


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Hatch painted...*

Yay done with bondo on the hatch, yeah it could be better, but i'd have to take the window out.
watch the progress...


----------



## Bad Sport (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wiring Diagrams*

I am working on a 1981 Datsun 210 as well B11sleeper. You wouldn't possibly have a set of vacuum and wiring diagrams for this vehicle with the A15 engine would you?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad Sport said:


> I am working on a 1981 Datsun 210 as well B11sleeper. You wouldn't possibly have a set of vacuum and wiring diagrams for this vehicle with the A15 engine would you?


I have a full FSM, so I have everything for the car, I also have many spare bits for the car.

what parts of the manual do you need?
check here: i might already have some helpful docs...
my automotive pdf's:


----------



## Bad Sport (Mar 1, 2005)

The 81-DAT 210 Wiring Diag.pdf was exactly what I needed. Thanks!!! :thumbup: The only other thing I'm looking for is the vacuum hose routing diagram for the same 81 DAT 210 with the A15 engine


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad Sport said:


> The 81-DAT 210 Wiring Diag.pdf was exactly what I needed. Thanks!!! :thumbup: The only other thing I'm looking for is the vacuum hose routing diagram for the same 81 DAT 210 with the A15 engine












do you need more than this? I can scan the manual if needed...


----------



## Bad Sport (Mar 1, 2005)

The 210 I'm working on has the federal emissions only. I dont know how much different the California emissions would be. Thanks for posting this information for me.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad Sport said:


> The 210 I'm working on has the federal emissions only. I dont know how much different the California emissions would be. Thanks for posting this information for me.


try this one:









yeah it's big but it'll print out nice


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice car dude, you're doing well I've never seen one of those  hehe but I think those were not made in my country.


----------



## Bad Sport (Mar 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be too big, the picture did not post.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's a .pdf file, you'll need to right click and save it or copy the URL to a new browser window.


----------



## Bad Sport (Mar 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> it's a .pdf file, you'll need to right click and save it or copy the URL to a new browser window.


I got it this time. Thank alot!!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Bad Sport said:


> I got it this time. Thank alot!!!


no problem, those vacuum problems can be really hard to fix without the diagram. Lots of old cars have wacky vacuum lines because someone cant follow the diagram or they thought they could 'improve' the performance... 
Good luck


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Finally got the new engine, $1400, Has an upgraded cam, nice new bits  I'm working on hacking together a high volume oil pump ( need L series pump internals and a spare A series pump to make into a spacer... ) Need $$ so I can get the flywheel lightened before it goes in. still have to fit the new seats and finish working on the back.... too busy now to do much.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*update...*

Engine goes in today!
Just got the nismo light weight crank pulley  super cheap too!

A15 bored 30 thousandths over, lightened flywheel, nismo light weight crank pulley, mild cam, weber 32/36 dgav, minimal porting on intake and exhaust manifolds, round port head - nothing fancy, electric fan, hi capacity radiator, oil cooler, big oil filter, oil system check valve

Now I'll have to get seats mounted in it.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

cant wait to see some picture of that engine !!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> cant wait to see some picture of that engine !!


heh... here are some..
http://stars.studio-art-dept.com/Pictures/2005/03292005_pretty_engine_thumbs/


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice motor b11. I have that same crank pulley but have yet to install it on my motor. You should try to find the comp head with larger oval intake ports.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

4nismospeed said:


> Nice motor b11. I have that same crank pulley but have yet to install it on my motor. You should try to find the comp head with larger oval intake ports.


I've only gotten to drive it around the block, but it's nice 
working on seats now....

I think i took about 8 lbs out of the engine's rotating mass, the nismo crank pulley and lightened flywheel knocked off about 1/4 the rotating mass.

can't rev it yet gotta let it break in some.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

finally got seats in and drove it. needs to be broken in more.
It's fun to drive


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> finally got seats in and drove it. needs to be broken in more.
> It's fun to drive


 Nice to hear things are coming together B11. You've been working real hard on it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i love this 
it makes me want to pull mine out of the garage and fix it.
its been sitting for about 5 months now
thanks fot the ideas


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

It's such a fun car, once the interior gets sorted I'll have some custom carpet and door skins done. 

I feel so silly for being happy, but it's taken 1 1/2 years or more of waiting.

need to wash the baby and take more pictures...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

got the new passenger side fender painted and installed, looks pretty nice considering.

I love having other people work on my car. I thought it would be fun to check the timing today having finally gotten most of the weber problems sorted out. I discover that the distributor is loose enough to turn! and is set in the middle ( retarded about 2 degrees or something... not 5 btdc) I should go adjust the mixture now. EGT gauge on it's way to help fine tune the carb.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*closer...*










just put airdam on, added some gauges from the other car.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i just cant get enough of this !! ... darn it looks so aggressive !! veryyyy sexy !! keep it up !!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11,

Where did you get the front spoiler and the lightweight crank pulley? How much for each?

Nice work!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> B11,
> 
> Where did you get the front spoiler and the lightweight crank pulley? How much for each?
> 
> Nice work!


light weight crank pulley, $28 @ http://www.nismoparts.com/ but it looks like there aren't anymore. Front spoiler ~$50 on ebay a couple months ago, it was sitting in my office and I figured it's time to put it on.

I need to post a clip of it running when I get it tuned. it sounds pretty cool. 

have some other pics : more pics

i'm working on getting european bumpers that front bumper is pissing me off.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Your car is shaping up nicely  Love those louvers on the back 

The only thing it needs is a 2" drop 

B11, do you know of any Nissan seats from other models that would swap into a 210 without too much fabrication?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> The only thing it needs is a 2" drop
> 
> B11, do you know of any Nissan seats from other models that would swap into a 210 without too much fabrication?


I don't know off hand which seats work, try www.datsun1200.com they have discussed that before.

I'm looking into getting ground control camber plates and a coil over kit for the 81 280z front suspension and brake i have sitting. that will be nice  I might leave the rear a little higher.

I've added the gauges from my other car, so it now has a pyrometer,oil pressure and water temp, I'm waiting for the gps antenna, and I'm thinking about adding an accel 300 ignition box to keep it from over revving.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the link  Looks like I have a couple of options that don't need much fabbing. 

I noticed your taillights. A trick I learned for making them look new is using a cloth and plain old white gritty toothpaste to polish them up. Shines up like new


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

soooooo bad a$$
makes me happy just looking at it


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

What brand of paint and color name did you use on that cover?

This


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

The color is called "Corporate Blue" or something to that effect, It's virtually the same color datsun used ( it might be a ripoff of 70's chrysler colors or something. ) It's a classic color. (I'll look at the can tomorrow )

i finally finished painting it 

Started to wash it this AM and i had to do work, so i'm waiting to do rubbing compound.

Don't know if i mentioned this, but I started getting parts for the 280zx turbo struts... Got adaptors to use wildwood dynalite 4 pot brakes with the 280zx brake disks soon i'll get brakes and a coilover kit. it's gonna be sweet!


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

It looks good 

I was thinking of pulling it off when I got it and having the color of the air cleaner matched and powdercoating it at a nearby shop, but then I saw that you had painted it, and if I could get away with rattlecans, that'd be cheaper for sure


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i painted that whole car with spray cans


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I couldn't tell, really...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> I couldn't tell, really...


that's why it looks so tough!

ok here's the info on the color:
Dupli-Color / CHRYSLER CORPORATION BLUE


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Made a new headlamp harness since my car didn't come with relays... Works god so far. Fixed fenders so tires don't rub in turns.

Anyone know of an oil check valve I can put in that requires less than 25 lbs to open, mine opens at 50 and can create a oil starvation problem.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

> an oil check valve I can put in that requires less than 25 lbs to open???


I found a decent one cheap, not really the sort of part that was easy to find. Happy car now, still playing with weber jetting.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Working on 280zx turbo struts now, I have nice new wheel bearings and seals, new brake disks and wildwood dynalite calipers, now I gotta get the coil over kit. There's rumors of rear disk brakes too...

Supposedly there is a way to get rear disks too without swapping axles.

Got the weber carb book finally and found the magic jetting for a.) weber dfav carbs and b.) the jetting for said carb on a 1.3 and 1.6 liter engine. Too bad my carb has more bugs than windows.

Things that can go wrong with a carb: ( mine has all these [after a rebiuld!] still!! )
Cracked Housing
Carb top/bottom not flat
torn gasket ( I tore it )
Every screw in the cover stripped! ( helicoiled em all )
Jet seats missing O rings
Modified jets
Throttle shaft vacuum leaks
in - carb fuel filter f*#$&*#ed
cap for in - carb filter [email protected]#$%@ed brass cap only has 1 thread holding it in

there's probably more than that wrong.
Everything i fix gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Here's a new one *

something else can cause odd problems:

I had to make an adaptor to put the weber 32/36 on my car, because there isn't one that fits properly from the factory. 

I think the plate which stays cold to the touch is letting gas collect on it and keeps the car running when I try to shut it off. Probably causing the backfiring when I turn it off too.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Keep up the good work on the 210!

Makes me wish I had my Dad's 1981 200SX with the Z engine to play around with. Would be a great little car to trick out. Oh well. Have to stick to my B14 Sentra. 

Fond memory of my Dad's 200SX, the rear windows that cranked open with a little knob from the back seat. At 2 years old, hey, I was easally amused. That and the time our dog jumped from the back seat, to the front and sat in my mom's lap while she was driving and almost drove us off the road.

*Zorak Out. *


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*it's slow in here....*

Been busy lately, but new stuff...

Ordered european propane conversion kit from http://www.lpg-kits.com/ It was about $1200 but it will support the turbo I'm working on. Doesn't that sound fun  yes I'm plotting to get an intake and exhaust manifold made, so maybe they'll be available to buy. using an sr20 throttlebody I had laying around, happens to be the perfect size.

propane turbos are a great concept, no fuel pumps, 150 equivalent octane, no need to lower compression, fuel is always COLD, smog exempt (likely)

I'm still trying to get ground control to sell me coil over parts for he 280zx struts, I got the wildwood brakes a week ago, calipers weigh 2.7 lbs without pads and fluid.

It sprung an exhaust leak the other day, I'll have to look in to it. manifold bolts are so hard to get at on these engines.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

couldn't you tap the holes bigger for more available bolts??
just a thought


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the bolts aren't hard to find (purchase) they're hard to access...

sr20 throttle body project is go, tomorrow i'll send out the parts to get the adaptor plate fabbed.

propane kit will be here soon


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

is it going to run all on propane or just a shot of it (like nitrous)


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's going to run only propane. I was thinking that i'd paint the tank blue and tell all the rice boys that it runs straight nos.  

Postman was most unhappy that he had to carry the heavy tank.

It's gonna be cool, i'm sending out parts today to get an adaptor to use an sr20 throttle body on the a15 intake. It's a huge hack, but it'll let me convert to propane before the turbo manifold is made.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

whats the biggest challenge converting to propane
sounds like a cool project


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> whats the biggest challenge converting to propane
> sounds like a cool project


it can be fairly easy.

you can get a throttle body that fits your intake manifold, and a carb ( they call them mixers), a vaporiser that uses hot water from the engine to convert liquid propane to vapor and also acts as a rising rate fuel pressure regulator if you have a boosted engine. then there are 2 solenoids to keep the gas under control and a tank which can either replace your gasoline tank, or use either fuel. then there's the fill port for putting liquid into the tank...

it's internal combustion at it's simplest, the carb is so ridiculously simple. no fuel pumps, no carb jets, no computers, very clean exhaust.

if you already have fuel injection you can use propane too, even direct liquid injection.

i just happen to like making things complicated. I'm getting that adaptor made for the sr20 throttle body so i can get the propane working quickly, since the mixer happens to be 61mm just like the OD of the sr20 TB, then i'll work on getting the turbo manifold made


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

http://stars.studio-art-dept.com/Pictures/2005/propane_kit_extract.JPG

that's the major parts minus wires and hard tubing


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thats really cool
i wanna see some pics when its done
i like your idea of painting it NOS blue
add some NOS stickers for added effect


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Moving on...*

Got the adaptor made to use the sr20 throttle body, only $150 to have it custom made. I'm getting a 90 degree silicone hose bend and a k&n cone filter for the propane kit, that should get me to the point of being able to install some of the parts. I really need to take a trip and see where propane is available and what filling tips are used around.

Other than that...

Finally wired up the autometer coolant temp gauge. Yippie...

Working on coilover stuff now so i can get the nice new front suspension and brakes setup.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

how good are the automatics
my friend is going to sell me his b210 auto
its only $100 
but i have to rebuild the motor
any suggestions


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well the automatic is ok. A car with a decent frame is a good deal for $100.

If you want an A15 core to rebuild, I have one, really cheap.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

give me a price and where it is
ill see if i can come up with some cash and a truck
ROAD TRIP!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

A15 core = $ 50 + shipping


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

wow
ummm let me see if i can get it all together,
the only problem i have now is a place to put it,
ill have a place to put it the 1st of august
can you wait untill then??


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> http://stars.studio-art-dept.com/Pictures/2005/propane_kit_extract.JPG
> 
> that's the major parts minus wires and hard tubing


what are you gonna cook in your car? :loser:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> wow
> ummm let me see if i can get it all together,
> the only problem i have now is a place to put it,
> ill have a place to put it the 1st of august
> can you wait untill then??


yeah i can hold on to it a bit longer, it's just hanging out not really doing anything.

Let me know when you want it.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Just got the newest weber32/36 ( holley 5200 actually )

So the car runs again, hooked up the cirkit boss from the sentra and wired up the gauges properly so they turn off when the car does. 

maybe i can drive it home from work finally...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey, wow! If you put a decent working carb on a vehicle it works so much better.

mounted gps antenna on the roof now, looks pretty cool, i've been trying to figure out how to have it not have 5 antennas, but there may be no choice.

I need to go for a drive!

if you're making holes in the roof of the car... might work best to take the headliner out and work from the inside out, that way you won''t be surprised by things reinforcing the roof


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

wow a working carb makes a huge difference!

EGT gauge makes tuning pretty easy, you really can see when it's too rich at a throttle setting, because the egt might only get to 1200 and it should be more like 1350. I was going to add o2 sensor, but i have to enlarge the passage in the header to install it, otherwise it's ready to install.

gotta go out and re-jet a little it's so amazing to get results that make sense now that i'm not battling the cursed carburetor!

I found a source for coil overs for any datsun that will take 280zx struts. It's currently 700 for the coilover conversion,springs,camber plates and labor to convert the 280zx struts. + big a$$ wildwood brakes.( costs extra about 400 )

throttle body adaptor is coming soon! so i'll be able to start getting the propane stuff together for installation.

yesterday i was driving on the freeway i though i smelled a propane vehicle, but could only find an old van that was making blue smoke.

i'm thinking about alarms now, i think i want one that does nothing other than use the microwave proximity detection thing, that way it only goes off if someone enters the vehicle. not when a car with a loud stereo goes by and all that other nonsenc.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have an early '70s Datsun 1200 with a S12 200SX CA20E engine as the powerplant. We got the engine in the car, go it wired up, and got it running. After about two minutes, we heard a bubbling noise, and then watched as the fuel pump shot into the interior ceiling. My friend and I are baffled by this, I theorise that backpressure in the fuel lines cause the "Flight of the Fuel Pump", but I cannot be sure. Does anybody know how we can solve this problem? We have pulled the fuel lines and inspected them, and also the fuel filter, and cannot find anything wrong with them.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I have an early '70s Datsun 1200 with a S12 200SX CA20E engine as the powerplant. We got the engine in the car, go it wired up, and got it running. After about two minutes, we heard a bubbling noise, and then watched as the fuel pump shot into the interior ceiling. My friend and I are baffled by this, I theorise that backpressure in the fuel lines cause the "Flight of the Fuel Pump", but I cannot be sure. Does anybody know how we can solve this problem? We have pulled the fuel lines and inspected them, and also the fuel filter, and cannot find anything wrong with them.


 Wow, the project sounds great. Although I haven't worked on it for almost a year, I am installing the same engine in my '81 210. I won't run the original fuel injection though. I will use side draft carbs. But in any case, you need to give us more information [and should start a new thread for the following discussion]. Did you use the original B110 tank and add the S12 fuel pump somehow? You've got a return line and a tank vent right? Please start up a new thread on this, so we don't intrude on B11's thread here.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

re: above problem...
So you made sure that the return to the fuel tank isn't blocked? EFI systems return more fuel to the tank ( i think ) so it might be blocked or even too small, I'm kind of surprised it blew a line. You're using fuel injector hose too right? as EFI uses about 3-5 times the fuel pressure of the carb.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

We took the complete fuel system from the 200SX and modified it to fit the 1200... so, we have the CA20E fuel pump, fuel lines, fuel injectors, and fuel filter. I think we forgot to adjust the regulator or even missed one. The fuel pump itself was not bolted in... it was just situated there, but it burst off the hoses and everything. We were able to use the fuel injection because we took everything from the 200SX, including engine wiring harness and interior wiring harness.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Did you set up any kind of fuel return system? I'm apologize if I got in late on this and someone has already asked that but even with a malajusted or missing pressure regulator, the hoses shouldn't blow. Oh and to whoever stated it earlier, FI systems run at 8-10 times the pressure of carb systems not 3-5 times.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mig2 said:


> FI systems run at 8-10 times the pressure of carb systems not 3-5 times.


I was meaning 12 - 14 lbs minimum vs. 2-5 psi for the stock carb fuel system. And true there are some exotic ones that run really high pressures, but only when on boost.

I think it's related to a return restriction or something, if there was no pressure regulator at all, the pressure would be controlled by the fuel return's ability to flow gas. Hoses may have exploded because they're not new ( i got that impression, could be wrong. ) there's only so many things that can go wrong.

Everyone's got a CA this and SR that, but I'm keeping the A series, you'll just never recognize it.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Checked the return lines... nice big blockage. Looks like a hairball or something... I am just going to get rid of the hose and replace it. We put the CA20 in the 1200 because the A-series engine was beyond repair. Also, my father was getting mad that we had a 200SX rotting in the back yard... so we grabbed the engine and other vital goodies, and gave it to the junkyard to get him off my back.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> so we grabbed the engine and other vital goodies


so that means you got the rear axle too? You'll be very happy if you did and swap in the 200sx rearend. IRS is overrated in RWD cars, and you'll have a decent chance of getting a LSD too. And rear disk brakes...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> Everyone's got a CA this and SR that, but I'm keeping the A series, you'll just never recognize it.


I've got a nice A-series in my B210. It's an A15 bored .120" [yes 3mm!] over. I used 79mm Subaru Justy pistons, for a displacement of 1608 cc.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey, Blown310 you may or not know that i'm moving to florida, so there may at some point be an east coast showdown of the rally 210's.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

YAY! I hold in my hands a one of a kind a15 carb - sr20 throttle body adaptor 

there are now no major hurdles to getting the car running running on propane. I already started pulling wiring, placed the fuel selector ( which makes a handy no start switch ) So now I'm thinking if after i test fit it on the spare manifold, that I mount the vaporizer and wire it, then think about rigging a way to run the car off a bbq bottle and verify everything works before I loose the gastank.

Coilovers and massive brakes conversion is go! I need to ship out the 280zx struts and all the parts ( strut tube, insert, complete wheel knuckle, brake disks, wildwood calipers, pads, adaptor bracket ) to the shop then I'll get back bad ass brakes, coilovers, adjustable struts, and camber plates  Should more or less bolt in ( this will be exciting )

Car alarm stuff comes in tomorrow of friday, so I'll have a fun weekend of stuff to do if i don't have to work.

Now that i have a better carb to work on, I'm actually thring ot get it tuned properly, I think the changes I made the other day were probably good, but I have a WOT flat spot which means the air correctors are too big, yeah the guy at the shop suggested smaller ones, his weber book gives a different value for the jets than mine, and there's a picture of my book on that same page, so yeah - but by doing it myself, I'm actually learning to apply things. I can now watch EGT and know how the tuning is changing things. Sometimes those things don't make the most sense exactly, but that's something to analyze. One of those things is that the fuel jet and air correctors have more effect on the mixture and general running of the carb than the idle jets ( exactly IDLE - NOT DRIVE FAST ) and as such gettign the air correctors sized right is probably the most important thing, since the flat spot was always there and I've perhaps achieved the best power, for the engine, but the scale ( % of throttle ) Doesn't match the engine so it hauls ass up to like 3/4 throttle and then chokes of ( WOT EGT ~1200 - too rich and then at WOT gets more back to normal.) Which is why getting the air correctors right seems to be the first thing, because everything other than the secondaries sensitivity to airflow which seems like it needs to be more sensitive ( or am i letting my feeling that the secondary sticks sometimes cloud my logic, because otherwise i'd think that it should require more airflow to think that the engine is gulping and that would fix the richness... ) experimentation I suppose will show. I'm going to go get the book out of the car now and look over things again.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah... we pulled the entire drivetrain from the 200SX, but currently, only the engine and transmission are hooked up. We wanted to see if we could get the engine running in the 1200 before we finished the drivetrain up. Due to the wonderful "Flight of the Fuel Pump", I ordered a complete new fuel system for the CA20... fuel lines, fuel pump, fuel filter, fuel regulator, and even fuel injectors. It is going to cost me about $300 altogether, but I think it will be well spent. My friend temporarily put his other projects on hold to help me finish up the 1200. With the fuel system on hold due to lack of parts, we put on a new set of front disc brakes today, as well as worked on the exhaust. Since there are no emissions in my state, we are going for exhaust manifold to resonator to tailpipe, no muffler. Should sound pretty good on the little 1200. Also, we have to hook up the shifter on the tranny as well as put in the 200SX rear axle. Does anybody know how long the driveshaft on a 1200 is compared to a 200SX? I have not had time to compare for modification.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Does anybody know how long the driveshaft on a 1200 is compared to a 200SX? I have not had time to compare for modification.


 My 200SX driveshaft is a two piece unit with a center bearing that mounts to the floorboard midship. It will definately be too long. I'd say put 'er up there and measure how much you need it shortened and have it done.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

search at www.datsun1200.com i know this is covered there.


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Well... I am currently working on the car alone (friend is out of town picking up a used and running, ironically, L24 engine), and do not have anyway to lift up the driveshaft to measure. I am thinking about dropping the 1200's driveshaft, but those things do not bounce well on concrete without denting and/or breaking. I think I just need to stop getting all these freaking engines... it is driving me crazy. Here is a list of what is laying in my garage, and these are only the Nissan engines:
1990 GA16i (runs), 1995 GA16DE (bad bearings), 1999 GA16DE (runs), 1989 CA18DE (bad lots of stuff), 1990 VG30DETT (stripped), 1985 VG30E (blown head gasket), 1983 L28E (stripped), 1981 L28E (stripped), 1979 L28E (runs, maybe?), 1970s A15? (out of 1200, not sure), and 1970s A17 (out of 510, not sure again). Does anybody want a GA16i, VG30E, or two stripped L28s?


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

What's an A17?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe it is an L17... not sure, it is in shambles so I have no idea. It came from a Datsun Bluebird SSS 510... so, who knows. Somebody told me it was an A17... but it could be a completely different engine series for all I know.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Maybe it is an L17... not sure, it is in shambles so I have no idea. It came from a Datsun Bluebird SSS 510... so, who knows. Somebody told me it was an A17... but it could be a completely different engine series for all I know.


I'm pretty sure it's an L something, I don't remember there being an A that was that large, you could almost stroke an A to 1.7l but it seems like it's an L16 or L18

since 510's always had L motors


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

More fun!
63A dogleg tranny showed up today  IT probably would bolt in if i didn't need to swap the drive shaft splines.

almost got all the parts for the propane conversion together, just need a 90 silicone bend and 4 screws...

anyone know of any other issues with switching over to the 63a dogleg box?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Wht's crazier me or Crazy-Mart 









This would be datsun A15 intake > sr20 TB >90 bend > propane mixer > cone filter.

wow this could actually work.

problems to deal with:
hood clearance issues?
Throttle cable


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Wiring time *

I'm doing wiring now...
Wiring going in for the propane control system and other stuff I needed to wire.

changed air corrector jet in primary down another 2 sizes and now have no flat spots in the throttle  doesn't backfire anymore, floor doesn't get soft from the heat and the exhaust smells pretty.

So lets yank all that stuff out and start over

Going on vacation for 2 weeks next friday, so I'll be wrapping up loose ends this week.

propane should be installed by end of september!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Dog leg Dog house*

So it seems that my dogleg box (63a) has 1-24 splines on the shafts, not the 13/16-18 like a regular 60a, Which got me to thinking, Who has or knows someone that actually has a dogleg 5 speed on their A series?

I suppose custom stuff can be made to make it work, just custom clutch and drive shaft maybe semi custom flywheel.

I keep hearing about how these 78 b210's came with them, but no part listings yet.

I don't even really know for sure that this box is for a A series...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> So it seems that my dogleg box (63a) has 1-24 splines on the shafts, not the 13/16-18 like a regular 60a, Which got me to thinking, Who has or knows someone that actually has a dogleg 5 speed on their A series?
> 
> I suppose custom stuff can be made to make it work, just custom clutch and drive shaft maybe semi custom flywheel.
> 
> ...


 That might be the case. Your dogleg trans might be from a first generation [S10] 200SX. That had the L-series engine, which might explain the different splines. I was under the impression that the B210/B310 transmissions were all interchangeable. Does your dogleg trans bolt up to the A-series engine?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

ok, got to the bottom of that....

yes it bolts up.
pics: 

the deal is, if the us it's only available in 78.
the disk is 7 1/8 ( 180mm ) splined 1-24 on bothends.

part #'s:
SPX D48593 - disk only
SPX MU475371D - complete kit.

It uses the standard flywheel

Still need a driveshaft.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

still on vacation in florida, gonna be moving here soon  probably orlando area.
Be back home Saturday 9/10
Propane kit goes on  gas is pretty expensive lately!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Cool!
Back from vacation...
Ran all the hard lines for the LPG and put ends on all the wiring. Mounted vaporizer and remote solenoid. Just waiting to use up the rest of this tank of gas ( or maybe next weekend ) then I'll switch over 

Too bad, I think I finally got the weber carb tuned.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*10/01/2005: Long Beach Japanese Car Show Come see me if you're in the Los Angeles area...*

figured out how to make the cone filter and propane mixer clear the hood, I have to have them mount lower, and the charge goes up hill to the throttle body. yeah it's not ideal, but it's better than hitting the hood.

Just got the remote entry done  yay! now I can lock all the doors when the passenger forgets how to do it.

Car's running pretty good too 

I've been thinking about radio/cd/whatever, I don't have the space from the radio, since it's got gauges. I've been thinking about using a mac mini. It's as cheap as a micro atx pc, and Drivesoft doesn't really seem as solid as one of those stand alone navigation systems.

Figured out how to fix those old annoying windows that drop put of the track for no reason when rolled up... the track somehow got bent, so i bent it back and no problems.

gonna get the inside door skins redone, since the particle board is thrashed and the blue isn't going with my color scheme. I guess that's a good time to plan for putting speakers in the door properly ( someone at the sout central swapmeet put in a stereo and alarm before i bought the car and did a terrible job. )


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*don't be a haX0r*

If you're gonna do something try to not do it half assed... I might make a mess because i have to figure a technique, and I don't keep making messes!


Took the door skins off to get an estimate for redoing them in new vinyl, $100 ea more or less.

Finally got to see the scope of the messy swap meet stereo installation... Looks like the door got hit by a 50cal round. Oddly, there's a place for a metal panel that screws in and would appear big enough for a 4x6 speaker pretty easily. So I made panels that screw in more or less like the factory ones, and traced the outline of the cutout on them in sharpie, so that i can figure out where to put the speakers, since the speakers i had are too big...

Added a switch for the electric locks, so the doors can be locked/unlocked from the inside. It's so cool  _Electric window's just aren't happening._ Though I may add a electric popper for the hatch, since it isn't even open-able from the inside stock.

Slowly getting the weber tuned. I should be working on the propane thing, but i have too much gas again and i have to use it all up. So I'm tweaking the weber more. It's good practice, and there's lots to learn.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> *10/01/2005: Long Beach Japanese Car Show Come see me if you're in the Los Angeles area...*
> 
> figured out how to make the cone filter and propane mixer clear the hood, I have to have them mount lower, and the charge goes up hill to the throttle body. yeah it's not ideal, but it's better than hitting the hood.
> 
> ...


Hey bro, name's Izzy, and i have a 310 Datsun which will not show, but i will be at the car show October 1st also. Too bad they didn't allow any more spots, i think it was the 16th when they stopped registration, i really wanted a shirt, haha j/k . I will be looking forward to your incredible progress you have done to this 210. 

I really love old skool cars. I am also part of the 1st Generation Integra forum: www.g1teg.org, too bad my teggie was in production til 86 in the US. So im guessing ill see u there, maybe we can talk more and introduce ourselves in person and talk "Datsun". I also want to learn more about my 310, and maybe come up with some really neat ideas to bring this beauty back to life, maybe even a brand new heart. Also, great job there bro, its the way to go: not giving up. Good luck.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*car show in < 2 days!*

I really just entered for the shirt  too

Just got the amplifier installed 
tested it out on the drive to work. More than loud enough to hear over the engine

probably will get the fiberglass tray done in time...

I haven't had any time to work on making the paint look pretty... Might get the door skins done in time. I'll be lucky if i have time to take it to the car wash.

maybe time for pictures...later


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Car show!*

I'm getting finishing touches for the car show. Had to decide what can get done and what to leave alone...
Not getting door panels or paint touchup or cover for heater, there's just no time

have to go wash it after lunch. Oy it's raining ash here, so i guess i'll be able to get away with not having everything perfect.

Want to read way too much about what's been done...( 1.2 MB pdf)


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw you and your car at the show (B11sleeper). I didn't realize it was you until I looked at the picture in your post. I was the one with the red 64 L320 pickup.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mig2 said:


> I saw you and your car at the show (B11sleeper). I didn't realize it was you until I looked at the picture in your post. I was the one with the red 64 L320 pickup.












are you one of these trucks?

It was a cool show.

Way too many cars to easily vote for for the categories.

I'll go back.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> are you one of these trucks?
> 
> It was a cool show.
> 
> ...


I'm the red on in the middle


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mig2 said:


> I'm the red on in the middle


That's a nice little truck! I remember passing you on the freeway just before entering the park.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> That's a nice little truck! I remember passing you on the freeway just before entering the park.


Thanks. I spent most of my time there wandering around taking pictures checking out the Queen Mary etc. There were some cool cars in the parking lot that wern't in the show. Did you see the little red Leyland Austin Mini Truck? Not Japanese but still cool.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Installed the Accel 300+ ignition box. It's nice 

tomorrow I think is time to stop burning gas.

this will be exciting.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Installed the ignition box, it's a great upgrade! I might go so far as to say, before you get the weber 32/36 get CDI ( capacitor discharge ignition ) The stock ignition was barely ok stock, when you start modding things it's not enough. Raising the compression and setting wide spark plug gaps really tax the standard ignition. Another thing is those performance replacement coils are only slightly better than stock, and are really meant for lower revving engines.

If you're looking for a good upgrade for performance, give the ignition box a try.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Long time no update...*

Been busy / lazy lately.
Made no progress on any of my car stuff...
I've blown up 2 clutch slave cylinders recently, I think i know why now, but it's been an annoying learning experience.

It all goes back to when I got my new transmission and the clutch was acting variably soft and weird, it died and getting home was annoying, I thought it was better, but there were times it was soft / hard / weird, then it just died suddenly while waiting in traffic...

Turns out that I had set the stroke on the master cyl too long because the slave cyl was acting weird when it was installed. Which makes too much fluid in the slave and it blows seals.

d'oh!

Need to replace alternator with 60 amp one fron the sentra as well, I thought it was realy bad, not making gharge, but that was a bad ground, what it is doing is making 30VAC! that's very bad.


Gooder news!
Datsun 210 camber plates / coilovers and big a$$ brakes are nearly ready to sell 
pictures c/o paul's fab on ebay


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> Been busy / lazy lately.
> Made no progress on any of my car stuff...
> I've blown up 2 clutch slave cylinders recently, I think i know why now, but it's been an annoying learning experience.
> 
> ...


Hey dude those camber plates/coilovers and the big brakes, per chance you don't happen to know if those same ones for the Datsun 210, fit the 310?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the camber plates, perhaps... the brakes and coil overs are totally different. you might be able to use the brakes that the 200sx uses.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well what do you know, I actually got my B210 out and worked on it this weekend. I'm sure no one remembers, but back on page 3 of this thread I posted some pics of my A15 bored to 1608cc's. 










Well I finally primed the oil pump, adjusted the valves and fired her up tonight. After some carb adjustments [sincronized the twin 40mm Dellortos] it sounds *really* good. Nothing like that feeling you get when you start a fresh engine you built with your own two hands for the very first time. I don't have an exhaust system built yet, so it was just the open Pacesetter header. The Eastwood stainless steel exhaust coating really stinks the garage up the first time it gets hot. I'll post some more details and up to date pics pretty soon here.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> the camber plates, perhaps... the brakes and coil overs are totally different. you might be able to use the brakes that the 200sx uses.


Ah. Well my question now is: are 200sx rotors on all four, or just the front. Mine have shoes in the back:









Are there any shocks/coilover setups for the 210, that u may have found so far? Or is everything pretty much custom?

O, btw, whats the size of the wheels for these cars, i know its not 4X100, possibly 4X114?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I finally fixed a few things that were holding up the propane conversion, and tonight I actually had the car running on propane it was very cool! Now I have to fix a little leak and tune it.

now i need to make a new throttle cable and i'm set!

Dumb things to do:
Don't use the european solid copper tube it's the most annoying to work with. Just change the fittings to us threading and use the proper flexible hose.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Fixing more things...

Decided that hard fuel tube is a big PITA, so replacing last bit of metric tubing with flex hose 

Started and ran the car entirely on propane, used the gasoline pump to pump the tank dry, ran the propane bottle out of fuel, so I took off the fuel pump, replaced the alternator, took off the old fuel rails and seet to work on finding parts to replace the fuel hose, oh and made a throttle cable 

Smells like a forklift when run... Can't wait to drive it 

I think i'll get to the dmv and pay the fees pretty soon maybe this week. So I'll be back on the road by new years!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Making progress!!
Got the propane system completely plumbed, added a emergency filling hookup, dropped the petrol tank and everything for it.

Today is DMV day and then I have to use up all the fuel in the tank so i can get it ready to mount it under the car. After that I just need to finish the throttle cable, which is about 80% done.

This is so cool! I'm happy to be getting this done finally! Then i can take the car over and get the door panels installed ( finally...)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Great work B11 sleeper! You are really following through with this project. 
Lesser a person would have given up by now.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I went to the DMV and got a temporary registration. Now all i have to do is finish mounting the tank ( 80% done ) and hmm... do something ( forgot what at the moment ) and then get it smogged, which it should easily pass, since it doesn't burn gasoline.

Drove it around the block today, it goes pretty well, I'm sure it'll go pretty well when it's dialed in. It will have less power, since the fuel has less power, but maybe I'll get more out of the engine since the carb won't be all wacked out.

I can't give up I need my car and I love this car, so I'll get it done, I have too much money in it to give up. Things get way easier once you start to know about all the things that can help.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mounting fuel tank now! I can't wait to go for a drive!

TANK MOUNTED!!!!

DRIVING EMINENT!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*First impressions:*
Sounds like a swarm of angry forklifts, it's easier to get going from a dead stop than on petrol, starts a bit harder in the am, but can't be flooded. I need to get it tuned out, I think I'm getting there... Then it'll probably be almost as fast as it was on petrol.

Wont get any more time to work on it till 12/28 or later.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

running pretty good now, needs a tiny bit of tuning. Went out to get gas again, still sketchy on trusting the gas gauge and figuring out what the range is. lpg = 1.69 - 2.15/gallon

taking a bit of a long freeway drive today.

it's so cool 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

*Subaru pistons*

OK blownb310, (Sorry B11Sleeper) I have looked for some of your other posts. Do you have a string on this A15 you have built? What year did the Subaru Justy pistons come from?

B11Sleeper, you have done a great job on fixing up the car and a great job of keeping us all informed. I always liked that body style. Looks great. did you ever move to Florida?

Not trying to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Rob E said:


> OK blownb310, (Sorry B11Sleeper) I have looked for some of your other posts. Do you have a string on this A15 you have built? What year did the Subaru Justy pistons come from?
> 
> B11Sleeper, you have done a great job on fixing up the car and a great job of keeping us all informed. I always liked that body style. Looks great. did you ever move to Florida?
> 
> Not trying to hi-jack the thread.


 Try taking a look [you might have to be a registered member to view photo albums though] *here*. I did a write up on it with pics on the Yahoo Datsun 210 group message boards. Basically I used 79mm [1mm over] Subaru Justy pistons. I bored the A15 block .125" over. I had to bush the rods for the Subie pistons and deck the block .070". I don't remember the year of the Justy, but I did post all of the actual part numbers used in the Yahoo 210 archives.

You can also use Mazda pistons as described *here*.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Unable to get to the 210yahoo page quite yet. I'll have to register there. Actually able to log in to Yahoo, after that it won't let me visit any of the pages. I'll try again later.

Rob


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

blownb310,

I finally got on the yahoo 210 site. I will start searching now. Had to wait for the admin to approve me.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

not moving to florida...
On vacation in mexico now, be back on 12/27... 
went to las vegas and got married.

I can't believe that I ever got the car this far. My wife and I are probably going to get a 510 or 240z as our next project for restoration in 2006.

happy christmas!


blown... what's the compressin ratio in the A16? now that i'm running propane i'm glad my CR went up a bit.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Big image (400+ KB)


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have door panels!! 










custom made - $ 200 @ sagonas upholstery in burbank, ca.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I got cool metal window crank handles... Then driving down to checkers the car died and wouldn't restart, had towed towed back. Haven't managed to get it to restart... nothing even tried pouring some gasoline into the intake, nothing, starting spray nothing. Seems like it has spark. very weird. when i set it up to run propane it was easy to get it to catch on starting spray.

I wonder what died..

it has spark, i've seen the voltages at the coil, i checked all the wires. changed the cap, scraped the crud off the rotor, regapped the plugs... nothing spectacular happened, it just stopped running... gonna hook a timing gun up to it today and have a look...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*finished drivers side door*










well.. needs a speaker installed... but more finished, painted all the blue stuff mid grey nice chrome window cranks 


gah...
I might have done something bad... waiting on a compression test.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well it's compression is good ( didn't see the gauge ) and the timing is 'right' ( in the ballpark ) 

What they told me is that the spark is weak and intermittent...

I'm thinking that the black ignition module in the dizzy died... I'll have a look at the FSM and see if there is a check out for the ignition module.

or maybe i need to check the spark trigger wire.

I'm glad it's not fatal... I had the guys push it back over and i'm gonna figure it out...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Still investigating...

Can't get any signal from the coil in the dizzy, but that could be my multi meters ( FSM recommends analog meter [but that's all hey had back then] ) I have some signal because the CDI is getting a trigger signal. I may have a stupid problem... might have had the CDI module sitting on top of a grounded screw in the glove box, and maybe it moved and is no longer grounded.

CDI box seems to make a ticking sound for a second or two then the sound goes away.

I could easily put in the old coil and so may do that to figure out what is dead...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope you find it! Did the ignition module check out good or bad?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

making progress...

i'm leaning towards thinking that the little black ignition module in the dizzy is bad. the wire that goes to the (-) side of the coil should do what? be at +12 and periodically dip to 0 right ( i'm not sure it's dipping to 0 )? My cdi ignition would work with the signal directly out of the dizzy without the ignition module, so maybe I try that tomorrow.

i had a couple times where the engine went blub and almost started, so hopefully get it fixed tomorrow.

also had to ground the CDI box, it wasn't and should be.

bypassed the ignition switch to make sure it wasn't a glitchy key switch, not much difference.

checked wires and the cdi had +12,ground, case ground, coil +/-,and the signal from where the - side of the coil was ( as it had been for months ) The only thing i'm unsure about is the signal from the dizzy, so i guess that's gonna be needed to be checked.

gonna figure this out.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I've seen those ignition modules on Ebay recently. Shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> I've seen those ignition modules on Ebay recently. Shouldn't be too expensive.


I saw one for an older datsun 210, it was for points i think.

I'm going to try using the signal direct out of the coil in the dizzy.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

if I remember right you should see battery voltage before the ign box then while the key is on and loaded you should see 0 after the ign box

voltage before the load and 0 after the load

if you see voltage then its bad and if you see ofl from your meter then its also bad

then again I didnt do very well in basic electrical class lol

look in a fsm for the car if you can find one the specs should be there for sure


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*I win!!*

well i'm a silly person...
Fixed the car.
CDI will take the signal direct from the coil inside the dizzy.
nothing wrong with the dizzy...
CDI HVC seems to have died or something, using standard ignition now.

I'll have to check out the CDI coil and probably order another, but that would seem to be the end of my silly ignition problem.

if you have one of those non canister coils, make sure nothing touches the outside of the coil ( like the windshield washer pump...)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> well i'm a silly person...
> Fixed the car.
> CDI will take the signal direct from the coil inside the dizzy.
> nothing wrong with the dizzy...
> ...


ahhhh cause the coil is externaly grounded right??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> ahhhh cause the coil is externaly grounded right??


it has a ground terminal, and is also grounded through the metal case, so i'm not sure how it died, but it was touching the windshield washer pump and arcing to it, so that may have done it, gotta get the specs to check out the coil.

need to re gap the spark plugs (something like a .055" gap) it misses at load.

but it is running again...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

regapped the plugs, put in 7.5 gal of fuel and it's almost being civil again. need to adjust the power valve and tweak mixture ( shouldn't have been messing with the settings...)

gonna have it all reliable soon!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Made it worse again...

I need to spend some more time with the car, it would run good it it weren't 'missing'

i messed up the mixture so i have to mess around to get it started.

gonna have some fun cutting holes in the nice door coverings for speakers.
YIKES!

pictures maybe tomorrow.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

well ordered a spare accel 300+ brain and another coil ( only about $100 for my being dumb ), still missing and not running well, might need a new rotor, the old one was burned, i'll get it figured out...

datsun b210/210/b310 camber plates 

















put the speakers in the doors today 

if it only was drivable...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's amazing what a good rotor will do for making a car run better... So it's running pretty well now, misses a little still, but not in such a bad way, so that could be a matter of getting it dialed in a little more.

well at least i'm making progress...










look doors are all done


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

glad to see you have made alot of progress bro, im really digging it. So far mine is still stock due to the lack of parts there are out there, im still doing a little bit of research on bigger brakes, maybe from the b12, and if possible prolly take some from an NX2000.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

280zx turbo brakes with wilwood calipers...
Big Brakes


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Progress?*

Well nearly got the car back to where it was before it freaked out...

It's a holiday, so the spare ignition brain won't be coming today 

I'm just waiting to get it running good so it can get smogged and then have more driving fun.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Getting a spare dizzy now, I have all the other stuff I need to re install the CDI, which may or may not actually need to be replaced, but it's noce to have spare parts.

What i really need to do is put in fresh spark plugs.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

changed spark plugs... seems almost as good as it was with CDI.

I'm so silly, but I've found lots of things that and be problems.

Reinstall CDI this weekend. 
Got more propane, mucho exciting. but not really.
how much is gas now? i'm still paying $2.15/gal

found a new distributor, $60 has no active electronics so it should last a long time


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Adjusted propane system a little and went for a drive and it ran quite good. Going to reinstall the CDI system soon. Not much going on. Listened to the stereo for the first time since getting door panels and it sounded nice. Looking forward to getting the new suspension and replacing all the bushings.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> Looking forward to getting the new suspension and replacing all the bushings.


 I think you mean you're looking forward to having the new bushings in place [once they're installed]. Nobody looks forward to the job of replacing them, trust me on that one.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm going to send the rear alxe 4 link braces out to have the bushings pushed out, I'd be crazy to do it myself. I don't have a big enough hammer.

Still haven't installed the new CDI, but I know something in the old one was dead. Weird thing is it's supposed to be epoxy potted, and the one that died wasn't or wasn't very much to my recollection. I got a fun new late 70's dizzy that just has 2 wires for the coil signal, that would feed the cdi and not need the ignition module. someday.










turned the idle gas off completely and the car runs so good now. just a bit rich as the egt was only up around 1050 on the freeway, but it's running good, my wife was impressed, she hadn't been in the car since i replaced the spark plugs.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

10.95 MPG still, I know it can do better, still tweaking a bit. Bought another 7.3 gallons of LPG still @ 2.15/gal.

Still no CDI, just not getting up early enough to reinstall it still. Maybe tomorrow.

got till tuesday to get smogged  I think it'll pass, it's lpg and a brand new engine.

came up with a cool way to add a remote start for my amplifier... hack into the rear defroster circuit  yay no more dead batteries!!!

I want the new suspension!!!!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

well CDI re-installed today, I found out what probably started my problems... Bad cable going from HVC to dizzy... had very high resistance. D'[email protected]

ok, so back to tuning...

re-hooked up everything with solder and made it neater, zip-tying things out of the way in permanent homes 

added amplifier switch  yay no more dead batteries and tunes too!!!

when having weird ignition problems, make sure to check the spark plug wires, I think what happened is I had the main wire being held by the oil cooler hoses and I think that slowly cooked the HVC lead.

so bad cap, rotor, cruddy spark plugs, bad HVC lead, possibly bad CDI module, the HVC seemed dead as well when i switched modules.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Tuned way better... will spin the tires pretty easily now. I really need to do bushings soon.

I wish I had a spare set of the rear axle links, it'd be way easier with spares.

anyone in los angeles know a place for dyno, I'm curious what the hp is now that it's together.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Scary smog sheck day*

off to get a smog check... I think i'm going to have to go the proper legal route, so i'm nervous. I'm lucky that the shop next door has someone that used to work in the propane conversion division, so I brought the car over to have them look at it and see how it looks... Looks good, was a tiny bit rich on the analyzer so dialed the mixture down some  The mechanic took my documentation and said he'd make some phone calls. I think i'll win, it's all been done pretty much by the book. No leaks, been running for a few hundred miles and it's very happy.

Why wouldn't it pass?
I doubt that many of these parts are on the CARB list, even though they are better. It's safer than the US spec with 3 shutoffs. It's just 'different' and that could be trouble.

need to get it passed.

they should love me it previously was a "gross polluter"


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

I wonder how my SR20DE registers on the pollute-o-meter... Not that it really matters, since we don't have emissions testing here... So I don't even run a cat. 

I've thought about converting to a LPG, but I'm not sure how my engine would like that... Since it's fairly high compression (10:1) and is kinda sensitive to knocking.

Awesome work on your 210, keep it up!!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

BakaSama said:


> Since it's fairly high compression (10:1) and is kinda sensitive to knocking.


Propane is 110 octane, so knocking won't be a problem.

I have a bad feeling about this CARB thing. It's going to be an adventure...

worst thing is that you could end up with a small tank, I have an 8 gallon and i regularly put 7.3 in to it, I think my milage is about to get lots better now. I think it's fine for driving around town. I hope to get back up to around 180 miles on a tank, that would be about 24.65 MPG and that would be pretty good.

*further edit*
*the CARB only recognizes specific (IMPCO and Century maybe others...) hardware, so you have been warned. E-Code stuff no matter how much better is NOT ALLOWED!!! If your vehicle wasn't an OEM conversion you might not want to bother, they will make it difficult.*


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Hm, that's true.
Hey, your car is 25 years old... Doesn't that make it emissions exempt?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

not in CA  76-on is required smogs forever.
here if it came with smog equipment it's required to have a smog every 2 years till the service parts are gone and they try to take the vehicle away or something.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

LOL
That's retarded.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

It's so retarded.

I really want to make a case for 'self conversions' which are installed properly using the spec'd or better parts and are tested and shown to be cleaner than they were at the last check running gas.

_I have a bad attitude..._

Funny that this is what may finally end this project.
but this is the same state where putting a header on your car even it it has all the fittings for the original equipment is illegal (unless it has a CARB examption # {sounds like an illegal tax to me...}), but lowering your car to the point that it has to come to a complete stop to go over a bump in the road isn't or making the car unsafe by cutting springs or other 'mods' we don't even have safety inspections... they check to make sure your gas cap isn't leaking vapors, but no check for safe tires or seatbelts.

*encouraging owners of 'classic' or old cars that will spend the $$ to convert should be done.* if i had a 75 datsun 510 - i could put a motor in that made as much pollution as i want, nobody would say anything... but I could also convert it to LPG and nobody would say anything.

we also require MTBE in gasoline - to clean the air, MTBE is shown to pollute the ground water... MTBE is being phased out as soon as they find a replacement.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Part of the problem or part of the solution?*

Here is a letter I am sending to the governor, maybe others as well.

_"
I am writing to encourage your support of an amendment to AB2683 ( Classic car loop hole ) that would allow older vehicles converted to alternative fuels and certified ( by smog referee or other ) to be clean and safe to have the required CARB certification of the conversion parts be waived ( only companies in the US will make EPA/CARB certified systems, and they are not the most advanced. ) It would help the state meet it's clean air goals while promoting california as a home of advanced environmental technology.

LPG / Propane has many benefits that would make it an attractive fuel to weekend hot-rodders ( 110 octane - at a price cheaper than regular gas, ) the engine oil stays clean many times longer and it burns cleaner than gasoline.

The current rules make it very hard to convert a vehicle that wasn't offered as a alternative fuel vehicle.

The state of alternative fuel conversion in america isn't as advanced as it is in europe, many vehicles of all ages and sizes have been converted and they offer big tax breaks as well. It is unthinkable to keep this advanced technology out of the game at a time when america needs to get moving on cleaner fuels.
"_

Anything here seem unreasonable?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it may not be as big of a hassle as they make it out to seem. Apparently they can't require you to use particular parts, that's just for the taxes/other certification. LPG conversions are enough different that the CARB approval for every little part may not matter.

I have an appointment monday at noon.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck on that.
General information.

13 states have banned MTBE for the reasons stated above by B11. Still no real energy in Congress for a nationwide ban. Only alternative at this point is Ethanol. It has its own set of problems but seems better to the environment.

If you have a pre 80's car and yu run on ethanol (10%) blend it may attack the rubber in your fuel system.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Well...

I went to the referee... Apparently they CAN require specific parts. Since they are still looking for ARB numbers.

this means:
if you live in california, use IMPCO/beam/cenutry or you are screwed. They couldn't tell me what parts were certified for am older car that was carbureted.

I'm going to nevada. This is ridiculous.

Otherwise I'd have to buy an impco mixer and vaporizer/fuel lock. yeah it's not that much more money, it's just parts that I don't want to buy. since they are kind of "the suck" ( they work, just not as well as others. ) and my ignition would never be legal.

not that they care, but I'm at almost 100 miles and still over 1/2 full on fuel!!


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

long time no see
the car is looking great
love the motor work
when you get it dialed in take it to the drag strip and post some numbers


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

well let's see: i've gone about 120 miles part freeway @ 85+ mph and part city driving, and at the moment i've gotten 17.14 mpg which isn't far from the theoretical 18.xx - 20 mpg I could expect based on 0.7*(epa MPG {25 - 30 depending on model/trim} ) but this is also going 1.6X over the 55mph the epa tested it at.

0-60 times are decent (around or slightly less than 10 sec... have to try again and time it), I run out of range in the revs before it stops wanting to go. Don't really need to be on the freeway at 6000 rpm in 5th as that would make me go very fast.

it won't be an impressive drag car, but I'll get it run on a dyno sometime soon.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

mysterious gas usages...
i got it filled as the gauge was just in the red, and it seemed like a good time to see how much fuel i used. Parked the car on un-level ground and it took 3.5 gallons. moved it to flat ground took 0.1 more.

so either I got 33.3 MPG or 17.xx depending on wether it needed 3.6 or 7.3 to fill.

wouldn't that be cool if it regularly got milage in that range?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

*Just for fun:*

Here's what a passing result would look like: This is from when it was smogged last time on a really old tired motor with a rebuilt carb and new CAT.










I had the co2% down to 1% from 13!! the HC was 0.0

I really want the smog check guy to do a pretest so I can see how the emissions look.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

How much do you pay for gas?
I pay $1.95 

took 7.6 gallons so it's full now  range seems to be about 120 - 150 miles per tank.

milage can still be better ( and I can stop being a lead foot )

next week the front suspension and coilovers and brake upgrade is due to arrive  Not using the koni struts on the front, going to have tokico 5 position adjustable front struts.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Why do cars come wired so that the headlamps work without a key in the car?

No subaru ever did this. and as such I never had a dead battery.

the datsun 210 headlamp switch is prone to wiggling and turning the headlights on... even when the car is left alone, sometimes they turn on, or when the door is shut.

need to get headlamp relay power from a keyed source... GRRR


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Still getting 17.12 MPG ( 22 MPG/ petrol equiv )
I see some people with 210's claiming to get up to 38 mpg ( 26.6 lpg )
Can I get up to 26 mpg if i drive 65?
my 17.12 is in town and on the highway. Highway is 85+mph
what was that the epa used to say about going over 55? the car only got 28EPA/MPG on petrol when the speed limit was 55.

my fuel economy is actually better than as tested by the epa in 81 then.
best MPG = 38 / 26.6 - narrow 13" tires and driving very slow. {3rd party report}
epa MPg = 28 / 19.6 LPG
current 22 / 17.12 ( combined overall abusive driving )
worst 14.3/11 ( car running very badly ) 

I seem to get better mpg on the highway even at excessive speed.

going up hill on the freeway is fun I pull away from all the other cars  they're all pinging and retarding the spark and i'm buzzing up and picking up speed 

dyno shop? Los angeles area? any recommendations?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

when you get to a dyno
post numbers


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

How do they check smog in CA?

Here, my 210 gets set up on the rollers, run to 65mph a few times, so the SuperTrapp boom echoes hugely on the concrete walls. Then the computer says that it qualifies for FastPass and doesn't need more testing. They won't even tell me what the numbers were


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

They do it on a 2 wheel dyno. at idle and maybe 30 mph.

By CA law, you either used parts that are CARB approved or you have 'tampered' so I can't be registered here no matter how clean the car is.

basically, in CA you can't convert much of anything. there are some OEM conversions approved, but even those approved parts on any other car are not approved.

I think it's politics, LPG is $1.95 a gallon in where i buy in burbank.


----------



## 81Dat210D (May 22, 2013)

I need vacuum hose routing & wiring diagram


----------



## serpentinebelt1978 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like a great project, ro two. Personally I'm still not sure about the 210, I think I really prefer the 510.


----------

